# naughty kitten



## x-Cinderella-x (May 28, 2008)

Since my young lady had her kitten, they seem to play alot ( as she was the only one in the litter) but thing is the kitten plays so ough its taking chunks of furr out and leaving her poor mum bleeding... mummy doesnt seem to bothered by it but she is covered in patches is that normal for them to play so rough???


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

They can get rough im sure mum will soon tell her off if she hurts her,its all part of their learning to socialize,just wait til she`s bigger and after your feet in bed at 3 am!


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

I can attest to that 

We used to fold the duvet over at the bottom and put our feet in the middle so the cat couldn't get to them


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

mattyh said:


> I can attest to that
> 
> We used to fold the duvet over at the bottom and put our feet in the middle so the cat couldn't get to them


that is exactly what we do!!


----------



## x-Cinderella-x (May 28, 2008)

she's already done that lol she is very naughty lol
at least its normal lol


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

My two male kittens are really rough with each other, I can't help but intervene sometimes.

Then they fall asleep laying on top of one another, so they must be mates really. 

Sue


----------

